# que polvo tiene



## lainey

Hi, 

Can  anyone tell me what que polvo tien means? I think itssomething rude but im not sure 

Thanks alot.


----------



## Mei

Hi, mmmh... are you talking about someone?

Mei


----------



## OhCaptain

Out of its context I would say it´s just: How dusty it is! or something like that.

Have you got a context for it?

Cheers

Pato


----------



## exe

lainey said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can  anyone tell me what que polvo tien means? I think itssomething rude but im not sure
> 
> Thanks alot.



"tener polvo", doesn't sense to me 

saludos


----------



## Mei

Hi, if you're talking about someone, it means something like you want to f*ck with that person, it's the same that say that someone *esta bueno*, but a little harder.

I hope it helps.

Mei


----------



## Sheylabsb

That's right, I'm agree, the only meaning for "qué polvo tiene" is a sexual meaning, similar to "I'd like to f*ck with him/her", kisses, Sheyla


----------



## OhCaptain

A ver...para entenderlo mejor: si una persona en España quiere dar a entender que una persona le resulta atractiva...tan atractiva que le provoca al sujeto deseos de acostarse (mantener relaciones sexuales con una persona), entonces dice: ¡Qué polvo tiene! ¿Es correcto? 
Porque nos los argentinos utilizamos la expresión polvo para llamar al acto sexual también, pero no lo utilizamos en una construcción semejante. Generalmente decimos: Me eché un polvo. Dando a entender a nuestro interlocutor que tuvimos relaciones sexuales.

¿Qué me dicen?


Saludos

Pato


----------



## exe

Mei said:
			
		

> Hi, if you're talking about someone, it means something like you want to fuck with that person, it's the same that say that someone *esta bueno*, but a little harder.
> 
> I hope it helps.
> 
> Mei



excuse me mei. "be hot"= estar bueno, is very different to be a "f**ckable" person. i don't ever heard "tener polvo", i know the expression "tener salero" (used in Spain, mostly) and its mean is "be hot/nice/cute/attractive/..."

saludos


----------



## Mei

exe said:
			
		

> excuse me mei. "be hot"= estar bueno, is very different to be a "f**ckable" person. i don't ever heard "tener polvo", i know the expression "tener salero" (used in Spain, mostly) and its mean is "be hot/nice/cute/attractive/..."
> 
> saludos


 
Yes, I know but i didn't know how to explain it......   

Thank you

Chau

Mei


----------



## lainey

someone i know sent me a letter containing it and told me to find out what it ment, it was directed at me though and he said i would have to ask someone what it ment because i wont find it in a spanish dictionary which makes me think its something rude.


----------



## Mei

OhCaptain said:
			
		

> A ver...para entenderlo mejor: si una persona en España quiere dar a entender que una persona le resulta atractiva...tan atractiva que le provoca al sujeto deseos de acostarse (mantener relaciones sexuales con una persona), entonces dice: ¡Qué polvo tiene! ¿Es correcto?
> Porque nos los argentinos utilizamos la expresión polvo para llamar al acto sexual también, pero no lo utilizamos en una construcción semejante. Generalmente decimos: Me eché un polvo. Dando a entender a nuestro interlocutor que tuvimos relaciones sexuales.
> 
> ¿Qué me dicen?
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Pato


 
A ver si me explico: imagina que esta con un amigo tomando un café en la terraza de un bar i pasa una chica/o que os gusta, tu le dirias a tu amigo,*esta chicha/o tiene un polvo* o *que buena/o está esta chica/chica*.

En españa utilizamos el polvo igual lo que pasa es que no sabia como explicarlo....  

Chau

Mei


----------



## Eugin

I do think it´s quite rude and, IMHO, think that the person who sent you the letter is asking about the "sexual performance" of a certain person... or something of the sort....

Let´s wait to check whether someone else thinks the same way....


----------



## exe

lainey said:
			
		

> someone i know sent me a letter containing it and told me to find out what it ment, it was directed at me though and he said i would have to ask someone what it ment because i wont find it in a spanish dictionary which makes me think its something rude.


i think your friend said you're very goodlooking lady....

saludos


----------



## Sheylabsb

No te preocupes Mei, lo has explicado muy bien, decir "qué polvo tiene" es como decir "como me gustaría acostarme con él/ella", kisses, Sheyla


----------



## yessy

well I agree with exe and ohcaptain, if he say : "quiero hecharte un polvo", is different to " que polvo tiene ", the first one mean sth rude like F..u, but the second one mean sth like " hwo dusty it is ( ohcaptain )


----------



## Sheylabsb

Creo que se está confundiendo el sexo con la suciedad, para decir que algo está sucio o que tiene polvo se diría "Cuánto polvo tiene" no "qué polvo tiene" por lo menos en España, kisses, Sheyla


----------



## OhCaptain

Mei said:
			
		

> A ver si me explico: imagina que esta con un amigo tomando un café en la terraza de un bar i pasa una chica/o que os gusta, tu le dirias a tu amigo,*esta chicha/o tiene un polvo* o *que buena/o está esta chica/chica*.
> 
> En españa utilizamos el polvo igual lo que pasa es que no sabia como explicarlo....
> 
> Chau
> 
> Mei


 
Hey Mei! No era mi intención sugerir que no lo habías explicado bien, simplemente no lograba entender el enunciado. Es cierto que significa algo parecido pero no lo utilizamos de la misma manera. 

Nosotros no entenderíamos que significa: Esta chica tiene un polvo. Pero lo voy a adoptar porque me gusta mucho. Sí, en cambio decimos, como bien dijo Yessy: Le echaría un polvo a esta mina/tipo. Jejeje.

Y sí se ha confundido suciedad con procacidad, jejeje. 

¡Qué/Cuánto polvo tiene este mueble! (Está cubierto por polvo. It´s dusty)

Una pregunta: ¿es necesario decir tiene UN polvo ese chico? ¿O puedo decir ese chico tiene polvo sin dar a entender que está sucio, jeje?

Saludos!

Y perdón de nuevo MEI si pareció que decía que no te habías dado a entender! Un abrazo

Pato


----------



## SILSEP

Definetely the meaning of this sentence is like saying "he/she worths a screw" or "he/she is hot". 
If you want to check further, there is a thread already with this topic: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=36794

Anyway, this sentence is very common but I personally won't like someone telling me this. 
I think it's quite rude and vulgar!   Better to say "está bueno/a", "es sexy", "está cañon", "vaya pedazo the tío/tía".....

What do you guys think?


----------



## Mei

SILSEP said:
			
		

> Definetely the meaning of this sentence is like saying "he/she worths a screw" or "he/she is hot".
> If you want to check further, there is a thread already with this topic: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=36794
> 
> Anyway, this sentence is very common but I personally won't like someone telling me this.
> I think it's quite rude and vulgar! Better to say "está bueno/a", "es sexy", "está cañon", "vaya pedazo the tío/tía".....
> 
> What do you guys think?


 
I agree!


----------



## Sheylabsb

I agree too!!!!!!! Respondiendo a tu pregunta OhCaptain, sí, sería necesarioponer "un" porque si no entonces sí significaría que ese chico/a está sucio, jajajajaja, kisses!!!!!!! Sheyla


----------



## Mei

OhCaptain said:
			
		

> Hey Mei! No era mi intención sugerir que no lo habías explicado bien, simplemente no lograba entender el enunciado. Es cierto que significa algo parecido pero no lo utilizamos de la misma manera.
> 
> Nosotros no entenderíamos que significa: Esta chica tiene un polvo. Pero lo voy a adoptar porque me gusta mucho. Sí, en cambio decimos, como bien dijo Yessy: Le echaría un polvo a esta mina/tipo. Jejeje.
> 
> Y sí se ha confundido suciedad con procacidad, jejeje.
> 
> ¡Qué/Cuánto polvo tiene este mueble! (Está cubierto por polvo. It´s dusty)
> 
> Una pregunta: ¿es necesario decir tiene UN polvo ese chico? ¿O puedo decir ese chico tiene polvo sin dar a entender que está sucio, jeje?
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Y perdón de nuevo MEI si pareció que decía que no te habías dado a entender! Un abrazo
> 
> Pato


 
No me mal interpretes, cuando puse "a ver si me explico" no lo he dicho de mala manera, en absoluto!! Lo que pasa es que, verdaderamente, no sabia como explicarlo. 

Este es el único fallo de que nos comuniquemos por escrito, que no sabes el tono con el que la gente dice las cosas, pero ya te digo que el mio siempre es el mismo, estoy aquí para aprender y pasarlo bien, como todos! 

Como dicen en mi tierra (o mi pueblo) "*Bon rotllo i bons aliments*" (Buen rollo y buenos alimentos)

Dos abrazos y 1 beso. 

Chau

Mei

Mei


----------



## Mei

OhCaptain said:
			
		

> Una pregunta: ¿es necesario decir tiene UN polvo ese chico? ¿O puedo decir ese chico tiene polvo sin dar a entender que está sucio, jeje?
> 
> Pato


 
Si lo que quieres decir es que está bueno es *este chico tiene un polvo,*  si digeras que *este chicho tiene polvo,*  mejor que se bañe!! ajjajajaja

Chau

Mei


----------



## OhCaptain

Mei said:
			
		

> Si lo que quieres decir es que está bueno es *este chico tiene un polvo,* si digeras que *este chicho tiene polvo,* mejor que se bañe!! ajjajajaja
> 
> Chau
> 
> Mei


 
Ok Mei! Gracias por la aclaración (las aclaraciones, jeje...todo claro entonces). Ya sé que si veo un tío que está bueno, puedo decir: ¡Este tipo tiene un polvo! Aunque voy a evitar que me oiga por las dudas...

Besos

Pato


----------



## Guaperas

OhCaptain said:
			
		

> Ok Mei! Gracias por la aclaración (las aclaraciones, jeje...todo claro entonces). Ya sé que si veo un tío que está bueno, puedo decir: ¡Este tipo tiene un polvo! Aunque voy a evitar que me oiga por las dudas...
> 
> Besos
> 
> Pato


 

          de todas formas yo evitaría decirlo salvo en un circulo íntimo de amigos , esta expresión suele ser considerada un pelín grosera...( o bastante depende de los casos)


                                           un saludo


----------



## belén

Mei said:
			
		

> Si lo que quieres decir es que está bueno es *este chico tiene un polvo,* si di*j*eras que *este chicho tiene polvo,* mejor que se bañe!! ajjajajaja
> 
> Chau
> 
> Mei


 
Hola,
Espero que no te importe la corrección

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## yessy

Silsep I agree with u. En ambos sentidos es feo que te digan, estas buena para echarte un polvo como que te digan que andas con polvo o sucia ( que tambien pudiera interpretarse en el caso de una "virgen" como que tiene falta de uso )


----------



## sean

Sheylabsb said:
			
		

> That's right, I'm agree, the only meaning for "qué polvo tiene" is a sexual meaning, similar to "I'd like to f*ck with him/her", kisses, Sheyla


 
Hola forer@s,

Una cosita, y no sé explicarlo bien en español, y probablemente sea cosa de otro hilo así que os pido disculpas...

En inglés to f someone es tener relaciones sexuales. 

To "f _with_" someone es como tomarle el pelo a uno. 

So you didn't f that guy/girl last night?
Entonces, ¿no tuviste relaciones con él/ella anoche?

No, I was just f'ing with you.
No, te estaba tomando el pelo.

Habiendo dicho eso, también to f someone es cómo, bueno cómo me explico, no es necesariamente hacerle daño a alguien, sino... hacer que algo no le salga bien a esa persona. Se puede decir "over" al final.

He totally f'd me (over) by not picking me up for work. My boss almost fired me for missing the presentation.

Él me ??? completamente por no llevarme a la oficina. Mi jefe casi me despidió por perder la presentactión.

Estoy seguro de que esa última oración está escrita mal (y otras partes también). Pf corregídme si os da la gana.  

Mil gracias y saludos,

sean

Es que, como ya sabéis, son muchos los usos de esa palabra, y estoy seguro de que ya los han considerado a fondo aquí en el foro, y no quería empezar otra discusión... Perdonad si os estoy diciendo una cosa que ya sabéis.


----------



## belén

sean said:
			
		

> Habiendo dicho eso, también to f someone es cómo, bueno cómo me explico, no es necesariamente hacerle daño a alguien, sino... hacer que algo no le salga bien a esa persona. Se puede decir "over" al final.
> 
> He totally f'd me (over) by not picking me up for work. My boss almost fired me for missing the presentation.
> 
> Él me ??? completamente por no llevarme a la oficina. Mi jefe casi me despidió por perder la presentactión.


 
Hola

Sí, en español también puedes usarlo en este sentido

"me jodió_ (equivalent to f*** in both senses)_ por completo al no recogerme para ir a trabajar. Mi jefe casi me despide por perderme la presentación"


----------



## sean

¡belen! 

Muy impresionante la rapidez, y aún mejor la traducción. Muchas gracias.  

sean


----------



## Arhant

Que polvo tiene = vaya polvo tiene = menudo polvo tiene

Casi nunca he oído decir "tiene un polvo" sino "tiene un buen polvo" o "tiene un polvazo"...

En españa todos y todas tienen un polvo, lo que interesa es que sea uno bueno ))


----------



## beatrizg

En Colombia no se dice que alguien "tiene un polvo!". 
Sin embargo sí se puede decir que alguien (hombre o mujer) "es un buen polvo". Lo cual significa que es, técnicamente hablando, bueno/a en la cama.


----------

